# Canine track



## James Dymond (Feb 23, 2002)

Jim


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Did you find any tracks from little red riding hood also?

Griff


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Jim,

What is the story?

Dave


----------



## turkeytamer41 (Mar 13, 2006)

Is that near Onaway ?


----------



## GSPHunter (Apr 1, 2003)

Canine alright....looks 2 be of the domestic variety. One lone track is not definitive, but a good start. Pics of the gate, stride length,size of front/hind track and relative pattern that the tracks display. What kind of habitat r the tracks in? Is it possible 4 domesticated dogs to be in the area. My point is, you need 2 look at the whole picture not just at one track....just my.02.

Jeremy


----------



## North wind (Oct 19, 2009)

GSPHunter said:


> Canine alright....looks 2 be of the domestic variety. One lone track is not definitive, but a good start. Pics of the gate, stride length,size of front/hind track and relative pattern that the tracks display. What kind of habitat r the tracks in? Is it possible 4 domesticated dogs to be in the area. My point is, you need 2 look at the whole picture not just at one track....just my.02.
> 
> Jeremy



If one needs to look at the whole picture, how can you say "looks 2 be of the domestic variety" by just one track?  Just saying...


----------



## frostbite (Dec 22, 2004)

GSPHunter said:


> Canine alright....looks 2 be of the domestic variety. One lone track is not definitive, but a good start. Pics of the gate, stride length,size of front/hind track and relative pattern that the tracks display. What kind of habitat r the tracks in? Is it possible 4 domesticated dogs to be in the area. My point is, you need 2 look at the whole picture not just at one track....just my.02.
> 
> Jeremy


Jims not a green horn by a long shot. I'm sure he appreciates the lesson though.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I'm sure Mr. Dymond has a good idea what it was.

IMO, the track is more oval than round. A rounder track would indicate a domestic so I am leaning towards wolf.

Quote:
Wolf tracks are similar in shape to coyote and dog tracks (figs. 12-16) The track of a wolf is considerably larger than a coyote's, but tracks of some breeds of dogs overlap those of a wolf. Harris and Ream (1983) developed a method to aid in distinguishing between those dog breeds and wolf tracks. This method relies on measurements intergroup distance made from casts of undistorted tracks. See Harris and Ream (1983) for necessary measurements. The authors caution that this method should not be used in isolation, but in conjunction with other relevant information such as length of stride and track pattern. They also suggest that only tracks greater than 4 inches (11 cm) long be subjected to this method (Harris, pers. commun. ). Tracks less than this length may be assumed to be dogs or coyotes. Only a few breeds of dogs such as Great Danes, St. Bernards and blood hounds leave tracks longer than 4 inches, and the method can be used to eliminate these breeds. The tracks of German shepherds, malamutes, retrievers and setters are usually less than 4 inches long.


----------



## James Dymond (Feb 23, 2002)

The track was on state land near Abitbi land. I doubt it is someones pet. I also don't think there is any place in NE Michigan where you could rule out a domestic being. I took some other measurements too. As far as the gait, there was four footprints measuring 66" from the back of the first print to the front of the fourth print. Then it was 74" to the next set of four prints. Maybe in a lope mode.

Jim

Hi Denny


----------



## frostbite (Dec 22, 2004)

Hi Jim,
I hope your season has found you with lots of fur in the shed. I'm working a few beaver now. Sure was weird catching **** in my pockets sets this late in the season I can't beleive how mild it was this late in the year.
I have not been up in your neck of the woods the last three or so years, maybe I will get up that way next year. 
Denny


----------



## GSPHunter (Apr 1, 2003)

Track seems awful big 4 coyote, eventhough it appears to be fairly distorted. It's hard to be certain with what looks like a track made in slushy snow. I can see why at first glance one would suspect wolf. I still say domestic dog, probably sumbodies **** dog or pet running deer.


----------



## GSPHunter (Apr 1, 2003)

Track seems awful big 4 coyote, eventhough it appears to be fairly distorted. It's hard to be certain with what looks like a track made in slushy snow. I can see why at first glance one would suspect wolf. I still say domestic dog, probably sumbodies **** dog or pet running deer.


----------



## GSPHunter (Apr 1, 2003)

Track seems awful big 4 coyote, eventhough it appears to be fairly distorted. It's hard to be certain with what looks like a track made in slushy snow. I can see why at first glance one would suspect wolf. I still say domestic dog, probably sumbodies **** dog or pet running deer.


----------



## chewy (Mar 27, 2006)

it's a mountain lion. orrr a panther. 


mysignature http://www.perfectpedigrees.com/4genview.php?id=1295


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

This is a domestic, notice how round it is? The track Mr. Dymond has a pic of, is much more narrow.


----------



## lang49 (Aug 1, 2005)

GSPHunter said:


> Track seems awful big 4 coyote, eventhough it appears to be fairly distorted. It's hard to be certain with what looks like a track made in slushy snow. I can see why at first glance one would suspect wolf. I still say domestic dog, probably sumbodies **** dog or pet running deer.


It doesn't look distorted at all. I can see the individual pads very clearly. My lab is a good 70lbs - bigger than most any **** hound. His tracks are nowhere near as big as this.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

That's obviously a sasquatch track.


----------

